# Mew...



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Well, I didn't want to have to ever have to post in here about her, but Mew passed away this morning.

She too was battling columnaris, the very aggressive flesh eating variety. 

I would write a blurb about her right now, but being very upset about it right now, I don't think I could get through it at the moment without crying my eyes out. 

Just thought I would let you know. I know she was a very popular fish on this forum, and I always posted a ton of pictures... So if you'd like to pay your respects, she does have a facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Mew-the-Betta/170915266265454

Rest in peace, my little girl.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no, poor little Mew. :-(
She was such a great girl, and we know how special she was to you.
RIP Mew.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I am so sorry MetalBetta. She was a fighter for being able to fight it so long. Rest in peace Mew.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

She was so cute. Sorry for your loss. Columnaris is terrible.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know I said this in the rant thread but I wanted to pay proper tribute to her on here as well.

She was an energetic, charismatic, all around AMAZING girl and I'm so sorry that she passed. <3

She's waiting for you on the other side. <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was the most adorable girl Betta ever, even cuter than my two girls. She will be sorely missed.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry! She was beautiful.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Mew. She was very special. She was like a member of this forum. Rest in peace, Mew. We'll miss you!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm so sorry for your loss, Metal. She was one of the most popular bettas on this forum. 

Rest in peace, little Mew.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss...

Can I see some pics of her?


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Metal
A new housing complex was just built in my neighborhood. They put the new street sign up this week. 

Had to grab a photo of it with my phone - thought it would make you smile.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Detonator did:-D


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Haha I hope she didn't reincarnate into an inanimate object. that would drive her crazy. lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha lol. I don't why I posted "detonator did:-D", it was my iPhone's autocorrect....


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

WHAT? NO! 

MEW WAS MY FAVORITEEEEEEE ;_; AAAAHHH 

That really sucks, I'm so sorry to hear that...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Well here are a few pictures:

Day 1... Here she is hiding behind her mug!









Day 1










Day one in the sorority! she was the smart one.









One of my favorites













































The twins!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha so cuteeee! How did u tell the twins apart?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

She was so beautiful! So sad, but funny that she has a facbook page..... still sad though. 






RIP Mew And Ritotini, Famous Betta Fish


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Well, they weren't REALLY twins, but they were definitely related somehow. Noelle is a combtail and Mew was a crowntail. It wasn't terribly difficult to tell them apart. Plus they had different colored eyes.. Mew's were dark brown, and Noelle's are silver.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She definitely was a beautiful girl.


----------

